

Ask HN: Review my startup - thewillcreator.com - eeagerdeveloper

Please help me review my minimum viable product. I'm looking for some feedback on the design and workflow. This is a site to create a legal will by answering a series of questions.<p>Http://thewillcreator.com
======
anigbrowl
I was not even willing to risk my email address or set up a throwaway one. You
need pictures, examples, and a much better value proposition - especially
since you're inviting people to think about their assets, and death. Nolo.com
is the leader in this space, and will be hard to disrupt. Sorry.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Hi anigbrowl,

We are going to show an example will soon. As for now, we have removed the
requirement to register before you start creating a will. Thank you for your
feedback.

